# GAF/Certainteed Certified Installer



## bonsellroofing

How do i go about getting my GAF or certainteed certified installer certificate?


----------



## OUTLAW

contact your territory representitive


----------



## Grumpy

I was going the say the same as Outlaw did. But to add a little more Certainteed requires testing. You can find those tests online at http://www.certainteed.com/professionals.aspx?type=contractors&index=12#12


I currently personally maintaint the status of Shingle Installation Wizard and my company is a Select Shingle Roofing Company, the highest levels of certification one can have from CertainTeed.


----------



## OUTLAW

Hey Grumpy, did you know that they are changing the requirements for the SSR this year?

Looks like a change for the better.


----------



## Grumpy

Yes Outlaw I got an email from them and I have no problem with it. Kudos to them for trying to be the best. I do think from what I have seen CertainTeed might have the best contractor support program. 

Even though I am grandfathered in, I am going to still fulfill their additional requirements.


----------



## miketheroofer

for gaf/elk its all about the money for the right price you can get certified no problem


----------



## KNova Contractors Inc

*President*



bonsellroofing said:


> How do i go about getting my GAF or certainteed certified installer certificate?


 how do I get certified for certainteed roofing installation and products?


----------



## dougger222

I'm a Wizard as well. The Wizard test by the way is optional as you don't have to to take it to get certified by CT. If you answer every question correct you get to sport a white Polo which is about the worst color for roofing!!! How about dark gray or blue?

For the counsil meetings they give is dark blue Polo's every year. As a matter of fact last year they gave two per person, invite only though...


----------



## dougger222

As far as updates you will have to sign a paper stating you read it and understand any and all changes to each updated installation manual.

It's really easy to get into the program. As a matter of fact it couldn't be much easier. It's so easy in fact you don't even have to be a roofer to pass it...


----------



## jimsonburg

bonsellroofing said:


> How do i go about getting my GAF or certainteed certified installer certificate?



Contact your GAF rep. Master Elite generally is more difficult to get but I think they have lowered the bar recently on it. authorized installer is just about $.


----------



## kubie

does any other company have these certifications like the roofing,siding, insulation for certainteed?


----------

